
Google Play Instant feature plugin deprecation - el_duderino
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2019/04/google-play-instant-feature-plugin.html
======
kumarm
Surprising that this is on front page. Even /r/Androiddev has less upvotes
regarding this change. (that too its on /r/AndroidDev for much longer).

This is expected change to developers to move to app bundles. This helps in
reducing app size while providing same instant app experience to end users.

~~~
ehsankia
The title can be a bit misleading. I'm guessing most people thought this means
Instant apps themselves are deprecated, whereas it's just an older plugin
being replaced by a better and newer way.

~~~
notatoad
The title isn't misleading, people on this site are just way too eager to jump
on the "Google discontinues everything" argument every chance they get

------
carlosdp
I assume this is getting upvoted because the headline reads as if Google is
killing off instant apps, which is not what this says.

------
matchbok
What a mess. Year 1: New android feature. Year 2: Nobody really uses said
feature. Year 3: Feature removed.

~~~
kumarm
Not true.

Google is Simply nudging developers to use App Bundles to reduce the app size
while providing same experience to end user. Its a win - win - win situation.

Win for Google: Reduces Bandwidth requirements for Android app downloads.

Win for Developers: Reduces uninstall rates due to reduced app size and
increase in install rate (completion) due to faster downloads.

Win for End User: Reduced App download size resulting in reduced phone bill.

And somehow we find a way to make it look bad?

~~~
tinus_hn
The main win for Google of course is using one library results in smaller
downloads, and Google gets to say which library that is.

